# Water powered sump pumps



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Watching this old house and they were installing a back up sump pump that work off city water pressure. Same concept as a jetter venturi pump. Ever used anything like this and what did you think?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Stay away. Ihave seen several that have failed. Also require backflow protection and 3/4" water line. They also have a low discharge rate/versus incoming water, not good if you are in a low area or need to move alot of water. Imo.:no:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I install quite a few AY Macdonald "Guardian" water driven pumps. They are very expensive, but they are worth every penny, when you need them. 

I installed one in a customers house, very high water table. He has a duplex Meyer system. They were on vacation for a week, and the son was checking on the the house. I get a call that the heater is not working, and the key is under the mat. So I go downstairs to look at the furnace, and hear the venturi pump kick on. The alarm to the duplex system was set to silent, and the second pump had failed. The Macdonald pump save them literally 2' of water in their basement. (It happened before, I witnessed it!) 

I think they said their water bill was $500.00 that month. Still cheaper than the insurance deductible. 

I have looked at the Zoeller, and a couple of other cheaper options, but I will spend the big bucks for the Gaurdian!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Not allowed around by me. I have been called out on a few that have failed in a bad way and casued the flooding.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Its not a bad choice for an emergency. Last year there was a severe power outtage that lasted for weeks in some areas. People with battery back up were screwed.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I've installed a lot of them and have seen both the good and the bad, in general I don't like them but there is a place for them if you buy one of decent quality and have enough water pressure running it.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*water pressure sumps*

Stay away "if" you have a finished basement and pump runs often. Responded to a flooded finished basement that had one made by Zoeller installed. Hard city water (no softner) made the valve seize and guess what? end of story .


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

To do it "right" you must have backflow assembly. 

I believe they are against the law here as well. For every 2 gallons it removes it takes 1 gallon of potable water. 



Too many too often are more for price than concept, cost usually always wins. I get price shopped on battery backup sump pumps all the time. Everyone thinks they are easy. I earmark 2-3 hours, taking my time of course as one mistake and my insurance picks up the tab, not the homeowners. 

I cannot even get people to test their battery backup sump pumps monthly. :no:


----------

